
Infamous hacker that blackmailed porn viewers, forced to repay £270k - Fodloot
http://www.idahoreporter.com/2019/infamous-hacker-that-blackmailed-porn-viewers-forced-to-repay-270k-and-sell-his-rolex-to-do-so/
======
Nextgrid
This is just an earlier (and less advanced) version of ransomware that merely
locks the computer as opposed to encrypting files, and the use fear (with
police-themed lock screens and threat of arrest over really awful crimes like
illegal pornography) to encourage the victims to pay, but I don't see any
blackmail.

